
Announcing the Arduino Command Line Interface - el_duderino
https://blog.arduino.cc/2018/08/24/announcing-the-arduino-command-line-interface-cli/
======
jimnotgym
Discussion from when the github repo was posted 2 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17837250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17837250)

------
krasin
Arduino realized that people started to migrate to PlatformIO ([1]) that
provides a very good IDE (as a plugin to Atom or VS Code, [2], [3]) and
command line tools. That's a catch-up attempt. :)

Disclosure: I am not directly affiliated with PlatformIO, but do like and
follow the project for a while.

1\. [https://platformio.org/](https://platformio.org/)

2\.
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=platform...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=platformio.platformio-
ide)

3\. [https://atom.io/packages/platformio-
ide](https://atom.io/packages/platformio-ide)

~~~
inyorgroove
This tool does not seem to accomplish the same thing though. What is nice
about PlatformIO, it will fetch and install all tools, toolchains, libraries
etc. needed to flash my device. This new tool still assumes that you will
manually install the libraries/toolchains required to compile a `.ino` file.

~~~
hamandcheese
This tool appears to download everything needed for your board as well.

------
actionowl
That's great, and much needed. There is also Ino which has been providing a
CLI Interface for Arduino for some time:
[http://inotool.org/](http://inotool.org/)

~~~
shakna
Disclaimer: I have used inotool, and probably will again. I want the project,
and prefer it to PlatformIO.

Unfortunately, inotool is stuck in Python2 land, even though pip will report
it works with Python 3, and then it'll fail to install, or fail to run. [0]
That issue has been open for two years.

In fact, nobody has worked on inotool for a while, and so when they were asked
if somebody else could take over, they preferred it was forked. And so Arturo
[1] was born.

However, the owner of Arturo saw that PlatformIO solved the same problems, and
so they shelved it.

The last commit to inotool was in 2014.

It's incompatible with more recent Arduino IDEs, prventing it from compiling
.ino files.

It uses an old Python that is about to real it's End Of Life date. It usually
installs wrong with pip.

The project is effectively dead.

[0]
[https://github.com/amperka/ino/issues/266](https://github.com/amperka/ino/issues/266)

[1]
[https://github.com/scottdarch/Arturo](https://github.com/scottdarch/Arturo)

~~~
actionowl
I guess I haven't used Ino in about 2 years as well and didn't realize that it
fell into an unmaintained state!

